# Size of washers for Shoes?



## wpeterson47 (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone know off the inner diameter of the shoe washers for adjusting height? It's a Sno-way for what it's worth.

Thanks in advance, wep.


----------



## Truarn (Dec 15, 2012)

My western is 3/4". Probably a std. size for shoes ?
I just looked it up....it is 3/4" I.D.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Take one with you to the hardware supplier. Mine take a 1" center hole.

While I was there I also bought extra snap over pins that hold them on.


----------



## wpeterson47 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks 2 u both. Plow is in CO and I'm in CA and when I arrive I'll have a foot or two and will need to plow immediately without moving all my new gravel off the driveway. Thanks for the input. 

Will


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make a gravel guard for the edge...


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

wpeterson47;1538999 said:


> Thanks 2 u both. Plow is in CO and I'm in CA and when I arrive I'll have a foot or two and will need to plow immediately without moving all my new gravel off the driveway. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Will


throw the shoes in the trash can and just leave the plow an inch or so


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Shoes probably won't be much help on fresh gravel. There is a lot of info here on gravel guards. Especially if that's all you're plowing is gravel, that is the way to go.

On a side note, you could send a foot or two of snow our way.


----------

